# Do you have an accent?



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

So here's the question: *How would you describe your accent now and has this always been your accent?*

Here's my answer...I was born in North England so I grew up with an accent close to Geordie (Billy Elliot anyone? :icon_lol: ). After moving to the Midlands, land of the famous Brummie accent, my mom tried in vain to stop me from picking it up - well, it _was _voted the most dumb-sounding accent in the UK, fairly or unfairly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Since then, for one reason or another, I've progressed to a pretty standard english accent (Oxford english I've been told) - not exactly Queen's english (I hope not!) but not traceable to any particular region. I may occassionally slip back into Brummie when I'm around other Brummies though :icon_lol::icon_lol::icon_lol:

I was watching Leila's video tutorials the other day and realised I never knew _that _accent was Florida-based. I thought it was just American! And when Jenny posted her little Hi video I thought her NY accent was so cool, and then I was like _duh - what type of accent did you expect her to have_? lolol


----------



## tiff (Feb 28, 2006)

I grew up in different places so I kind of have a rounded accent with a bit of West Country. I think the Bristolian accent is THE most dumb sounding accent, sadly my kids are stuck with it!


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not sure I know how the Bristol accent sounds...I wish we could post sound files - it would be fun!


----------



## Saja (Feb 28, 2006)

I have an east coast accent. Around here, there are different accents by the province. I have the PEI accent, but my parents dont. Most of my friends dont have it either. Its rather strange.


----------



## pieced (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, since I speak 3 lanugages everyday, I'll start with Swedish, I actually sound Swedish, and I work with old people, and they are always asking me if I'm adopted, since I don't have an accent when speaking Swedish, like most immigrants. When I speak Enlgish, it's more of a American accent. I don't know how I got that, since I've never been to the US or had any friends for a long period of time from the US. maybe it's all the American programs I watch. Then I speak Malayalam (South Indian language) with my mom, and there I don't have any specific accent. So 2 out of 3 times, I do have an accent...


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a pretty typical London accent :icon_twis yes I hate it.

I want an Irish or American accent please :icon_lol:


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a West-Coast Newfie accent. Most people think a newfie accent is a newfie accent, but not so! West coasters sound like a mix of french and irish. East coasters just sound irish.

I'm looking online for an example of the accent, I'll post if I find anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tashbash (Feb 28, 2006)

Well I am from Oklahoma in the US so of course I have an accent. It's kind of like the way you would expect a cowboy to talk. Mine isn't that bad, I don't think. But when I met my husband he thought I had a really big accent.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 28, 2006)

From wikipedia:

"Starting from the east, first is the Newfoundland accent (dialect is more accurate, as there are many words which are only defined in Newfoundland)

It is very hard to describe (in fact, in 2005 when a Newfoundland-born Canadian general was put in charge of the military occupation forces in Kabul, Afghanistan, his staff presented his American colleagues with a dictionary of Newfoundland English), but there are elements from nearly every European country that inhabited the Americas in the 15th to 17th centuries (Irish being the strongest influence).

It is also spoken *very quickly*, sometimes to the point where it is impossible for non-Newfoundlanders to understand. It is primarily spoken on the island of Newfoundland. The Cape Breton accent, spoken on Cape Breton Island is similar. "

*Here's a link with alot of info on the Newfoundland accent:*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newfoundland_English

You'll find a section about the dialect on the port au port pennisula . . . that would be my dialect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Min (Feb 28, 2006)

I have no idea how to describe my accent. I dont think of myself as having one but im sure I do to someone out there. All I can say is I live in the US in northern Delaware &amp; speak english.


----------



## robertc (Feb 28, 2006)

U.S. Southern


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 28, 2006)

Yup...It's a Suthern accent...:icon_smil


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 28, 2006)

lol thanx! i have a accent alot of people say i talk like rosie perez ( ewww) and more people say i have a huge brooklyn accent which i get the most, i was born and raised in brooklyn new york so... thats how i got the accent :icon_chee


----------



## Geek (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a huge West Coast American Accent. Fast Californiana Talker!


----------



## Saja (Feb 28, 2006)

Eastern PEI is much the same accent wise, as cape bretons and newfies.My grandfather's is very strong, i have it somewhat, but weaker. My old roomate was from GooseBay, and she had like no accent at all. But when her father visited, I could barely understand him.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a slight accent when I speak english because my mother language is finnish. When I first moved to the US my accent was stronger than it is now. I don't get asked too often now about my nationality when I speak. I also have an accent now when I speak finnish because I speak finnish with american grammar when I'm talking to my family.


----------



## lilla (Feb 28, 2006)

English is my second language so I have an accent!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 28, 2006)

YOu know who else has a finnish accent? Alexi Laiho, Roope Latvala &amp; Janne Warman of Children of Bodom . . .hawt :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love Sigh . . I envy Finns, they get to see the Tuska music festival  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kboogie007 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have the regular florida accent but I love the brooklyn accent so much....and yes jenny brooklyn does have an accent...i had a coworker that had that accent and i didn't even need to ask her where she was from but I loved to hear her when she spoke...you know like fran from the nanny.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

oh i'm so jealous. I fell in love with the Florida accent when i was there :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

My first language is Russian, so I guess I have a Russian accent. It's not that strong because I've been living in America for about 11 years, but people often ask me what nationality I am. Some people have told that my accent sounds Italian or French, which is strange because I don't speak either of those. :icon_roll :icon_lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a New York City accent. :icon_chee Sometimes people think I'm originally from Brooklyn but I'm not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

I remember the West Side Story production at school - we were told to replace all "or"s with "oy"s - so New York became "New *Yoyk*" - it sounded funny at the time :icon_lol:

Lol, I wish we could all hear each other, accents are so hard to describe


----------



## Jen (Feb 28, 2006)

From what people say, I have a strong Texas accent!


----------



## katisha (Feb 28, 2006)

Mine is a bit complicated... :icon_redf

It's a mix of Russian and Australian English (but not the Crocodile Dundee type!!! Or the other gross crocodile hunter guy from TV). The result is a European accent that everyone seems to like for some reason. I still roll my Rs as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katisha (Feb 28, 2006)

Just read this, wow how similar is this! :icon_eek: I've also been asked if I'm Turkish. :icon_lol:

I like your username in Russian, Belochka  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cool Kitten (Feb 28, 2006)

My native language is Russian as well. At this point I probably have an accent in both languages though LOL


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Feb 28, 2006)

Ley, i do have to admit that when i hear people making impressions of brummies it does sound so boring and dull! like awhile ago i was watching some program and i was like err what kind of accent is that and every one was like brummie and i was like oh and i live in birmingham!! lol. so since then iv been asking everyone if i sound like a typical brummie and they all say no, so yay:icon_chee but i dont think alot of brummies sound very brummie if u no what i mean.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 28, 2006)

You know something, up until recently I was embarrassed of my New YAWK accent. But I'm not anymore. After all, its *who I am*, just like every other state, country or nationality has their accent, I have mine.........and while some accents may not sound nice to some folks, I happen to enjoy listening to people with any kind of accent. Its who they are - and New York is a melting pot of all kinds of nationalities, that's what makes it so great.:icon_cool


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

I wish I could hear everyone's voices. That would be so cool!

I was born and raised in Texas but do not have the typical Texas accent, believe it or not. My mom did so I picked up some of the slang (y'all, warsh, over yonder, sho 'nuff, etc.) and my dad is Mexican so I picked up his accent, as well. In school I was a nerd and Language Arts/Grammer was my favorite subject so I always made it a point to speak properly. My best friend and her family were from California and they were my second home. I spent so much time around them that I began talking very quickly as they did and I still do it. Sometimes my husband has to tell me to slow down in order to understand me. He has the typical drawn-out Southern accent which I like to imitate but I don't let it rub off on me. :icon_bigg


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 28, 2006)

:clap You go girl! That's exactly how I feel about having a Newfoundland accent! And believe me, it's not easy being a Newfie :icon_lol: Apparently we're all either dumb or lazy or a combination of both(couldn't be further from the truth!), and even our own COUNTRY stereotypes us. :icon_roll

I tried to hide my newfie accent when I first moved to Toronto but after awhile I decided 'screw it!'. Now whenever someone says "hahaha, are you serious, you're from Newfieland?" I just say something like:

"Yes b'y, I em! 'An iff you gotta problem wit dat . . . you can go take a long walk offa shart pier. An' dassall I gotta say 'bout dat. Don' like it? LUMP IT!:icon_wink "


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 28, 2006)

I grew up and live in L.A.,CA, and I sound like many around me, though there are plenty of Spanish accents around here also--it's a nice mix. And I never thought of myself as having an accent until I visited some cousins of mine in Cambridge---it's near Boston--Massachusetts. THEY were highly educated and spoke with an even inflection, and I overheard them giggling once,calling me,"the Valley girl."I was only 16, so I started getting self-conscious about how many times I said "like"in a single sentence, how vapid my sentence structure, variety, and inflection made me seem. But that was long ago--and now I consider myself to have an accent almost wherever I go in the world, where people weren't raised in the exact same place I was,and I love this richness of life


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 28, 2006)

i dont really have one, although on occation a will get this minneasota accent come out (im from SD and MN was like 30min. away from me). so people here will hear me say like some word in that accent and laugh at me about it. oh well.

my parents have accents but they're also from iran so not like im suprised by it.


----------



## Cirean (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a Canadian accent but it's slowly disappearing. It comes back when I talk to friends/family back home. I no longer say Eh? at the end of every sentence.


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 28, 2006)

Not really..but probably to others


----------



## Cirean (Feb 28, 2006)

hehe sometimes. I don't think my accent is really much different from a Maine accent. If we learn to speak from our parents, I got pretty screwed since my Mom is French (she still can't pronounce the letter "h", the stuff growing out of your head is "air") and my Dad is a Newfie (boy is "buy").


----------



## Cirean (Feb 28, 2006)

Great Big Sea 4-ever :icon_lol:


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't kid yourself...English accents are beautiful...I wish I had one. I can fake it well though! Better at Scot. :icon_chee


----------



## charish (Feb 28, 2006)

i grew up in tennessee so i had the country southern accent. but i've lived in florida for 6 yrs. so now i have the fl accent. but sometimes i catch myself(especially when i drink alcohol) having that country slang.


----------



## Andi (Feb 28, 2006)

I am from the south of austria so I have a little bit of a southern austrian accent (so yeah, weÂ´re the "hicks" of austria so to say but I never had a strong accent)

and when I speak english most people (even americans!) think IÂ´m either American or Canadian. I have no clue where the canadian comes from (I donÂ´t even know how they talk) and I think the American English rubbed off on me pretty well when I spent 6 months there (oklahoma) during high school and after that I also had some american friends and boyfriends and a texas bf right now. I just wished I could sound texan, LOL :icon_love


----------



## MacForMe (Feb 28, 2006)

heh!

RedRocks and I are from JOISEY.. also known as NEW JERSEY.. She's a northern Jersey Girly and Im "city central".. so we TAWK kinda different then "you's guys".. I like my CAWFEE and CHAWKLAT and she "dont".. her "ANSA" to my CAWFEE is tea..

ya get it ???


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 28, 2006)

So you and I tawk the same way. I love my cawfee and chawklat more than anything. (and I say "Ant" for Aunt"):icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_cool :icon_chee :icon_chee


----------



## Saja (Feb 28, 2006)

Have to admit to cracking newfie jokes, but in my defense we get made fun of too!!! Plus, we love NFLD!! My bro was playing in a soccer tourny last spring in Quebec, and all the teams made fun of us and the newfs. Our team and theres got along great though. We are just so small that people forget us, hahah.


----------



## Tesia (Feb 28, 2006)

ppl tell me i have a west coast accent sometimes which is weird b/c i only went there a few times n i am from the bronx ...but my ny accent does come out once in blue moon but i wish i was a bit stronger though


----------



## KISKA (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a russian accent since russian is my first language.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 28, 2006)

LOL! Don't forget Buddy Wassisname  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My accent is rubbing of on my husband, and not just the accent! He's picking up the weird words to, like when someone does something stupid, they're "Stun" lmao!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 28, 2006)

Since I moved around a lot as a kid I have a fairly standard English accent, nothing too regionalised. But I've settled in Grimsby and can hear myself slowly developing the Grimsby accent. Ugh.


----------



## Lia (Feb 28, 2006)

English is not my 1st language , but i don't know if i have an accent speaking english (never heard myself talking in english) since i try very hard to imitate the sounds of english people talking (i hear very well - i could even sing well Japanese and korean songs).

But in portuguese, all states of brazil have their way of talking. My state way of speak is a little quick and remember the way that people in Rio de Janeiro talks , but they "slide" on words when they're speaking and we don't.

One day i'll record myself talking in english and in portuguese so you can hear me talking.


----------



## Maja (Feb 28, 2006)

Me too! Phonetics was my favourite class; I just love hearing different accents!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow. So many Russian people. :icon_chee My grandmother says I have a Swedish accent when I speak Russian. :icon_eek: I've never heard a Swedish person speak Russian, so I don't know. :icon_lol:


----------



## Saja (Feb 28, 2006)

How would we go about posting audio clips....I have so many because of my "career". Everytime we handed in somthing in school, it was audio.haha


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 1, 2006)

lol, if you ask me I DON'T have an accent...but I do to other people! I have a Southern accent I guess, but it isn't very thick. My mom always talks about how I was 5 years old with a strong Southern twang (all my preschool teachers had strong Southern accents...)

For those of you who don't know, I am from Iran and my parents still have their Persian accents, so me having a Southern one must have been kind of funny! :icon_chee


----------



## Shelley (Mar 1, 2006)

Well I'm Canadian eh?!:icon_chee I don't think I have an accent, but whenever I go to the USA, people will ask me "Your from Canada?" Sometimes we pronounce words differently. One time I was in Hawaii and the bellhop who was mighty good looking at the hotel, said they have many Canadians stay at this place and he said that every Province has a distinct accent. I don't notice it myself.


----------



## Saja (Mar 1, 2006)

Its true about the province thing. I got shit on for my accent when I was going to school in Nova Scotia. My radio instructer insisted I had an island accent, and would have to loose it to get a job.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2006)

what an interesting thread!

i don't have an accent to myself, but when i speak to my friend from the south, he always tells me he loves my accent and when people around him hear me talking, they're like, oh, my god, i love your accent! i'm like, what accent? i don't have one. you do! LOL!

like lauryn and amethyst said, though, i pronounce it "tawk" and "cawfee"!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 1, 2006)

so much diversity!!

I actually have a bit of a Midwestern accent. It isn't quite as strong as the accents you hear in Minnesota or Wisconsin. Most people pick up on the fact that I have an accent but they can't quite place it. I'd like to get rid of the accent, but at least I've learned California slang.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 1, 2006)

i love your story lisa! i would love to hear your voice one day i can picture you saying ya'll alot! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spazbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a western Pennsylvania accent. Yes, it is considered different from the rest of the US. I even read about it in a recent issue of National Geographic.


----------



## pianoisland (Mar 1, 2006)

I kind of wish I had an accent.

Floridians don't really have them.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't think I have much of an accent. Because I moved here from Mexico at an early age, I sort of lost it. However, when I go back, my cousins tell me I speak like a "gringa" or a white girl...lol

But when I come back to the States, my Mexican accent does come back. I tend to talk really fast... especially in Spanish.


----------



## Becka (Mar 1, 2006)

I was schooled completely in Canada, so I've no accent, but everyone in my family (who were in England longer than me) has extreme English accents, so I've taken on some of their phrases and pronunciations. It only comes up occasionally though and when people hear it, it cracks them up coz its out of nowhere! stuff like: tomato, I say it tomaaaahto, and orange, I say with a short o.

That's hilarious Marisol!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Kee!!

I love hearing people speak...it's too bad there is no audio link on these..or is there?

Also on Wikipedia was California English..and I cracked up reading it because what I could understand of it was so right on. When it said the word hella I couldn't believe it. Also, the differences betwen Northern and Southern California were also true..In Northen California the word *dude*,at least for me and my friends, can have about 13 different meanings.!!!:icon_chee

I would love to actually hear the Newfoundland accent. I have only heard Toronto and BC. Oh, and I just looooove dialects from the Southern United States...they are so sexy!!! I just love hearing people speak period.

BTW, do all Canadian say "eh?" or is it just the east coasters?


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 1, 2006)

Lisa, how funny. I was just the opposite. I'm from California but my uncle's from Texas and I used to spend almost every summer down there (Dallas area) until I was eighteen. I can still "talk Texan" when I want...but I kind of sound like Reese Witherspoon in Walk the Line, not real authentic like, but not so awfully bad...and I do kind of talk it fast..

I would love to here your "accent" and everybody's voices too!

That would be so awesome, dude! (see California English, Wikipedia)


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 1, 2006)

i can't hear my own accent at all but, i've been told many times that i have a really southern (US) accent :icon_eek:


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure we all say "eh?" except for the ones who are ashamed of it and purposely drop it from their vocabulary. "Eh" is just the canadian version of "huh?" . . . nothing to be ashamed of there!

"Cool, huh?"/*"Cool, eh?"*

"Nice day, huh?"/*"Nice day, eh?"*

"So your dog had puppies, huh?"/*"So your dog had puppies, eh?"*


----------



## Ley (Mar 1, 2006)

lol yes it isn't common to find someone with a _really _brummie accent and I'm not as against it as much as others seem to be. For those who don't know, brummie is like the way Ozzy Osborne speaks...it's not a harsh accent at all and for me it brings back memories of being a kid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think you can hear traces of where I've lived if you listen to me long enough, it's the same for most people - reminds me of Professor Henry Higgins and his phonetics theory in My Fair Lady :icon_lol:


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey, can anyone tell me what accent Daphne on Frasier has? I like listening to that accent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ley (Mar 1, 2006)

I hope you weren't offended by my West Side Story comments - I wasn't making fun of the accent at all! I like how NY people always sound so confident and self-assured - and I like Woody Allen films so... :icon_chee I also love accents, I can't imagine how boring life would be if there was just one standard accent for all of us. However, it's fine to find other accents funny IMO, as long as it doesn't lead to prejudices or stereotypes (which we all know it does sometimes, unfortunately). Hell, I've laughed many times whenever I see the evil guy in films with a perfect english accent - it seems that stereotype will never die!! :icon_lol:


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 1, 2006)

I like New York accents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I especially like the Archie Bunker accent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ley (Mar 1, 2006)

Becky, was it you who used to live near Nottingham? (can't remember now!) I went to uni there and remember the first time I heard someone say "duck" at the end of their sentence and thinking it was unusual. Then I realised that _all _the locals around me said "duck" at least every 5 minutes - "That'll be Â£2.69 thankyou duck" lol


----------



## Ley (Mar 1, 2006)

Your accent isn't thick Trisha! It's what I call brummie-ish :icon_chee


----------



## Ley (Mar 1, 2006)

lol! we also say "bott-ul" (bottle), "herb" instead of "'erb", "sem-ee" not "sem-eye" (semi), "vit-amin" not "vie-tamin". My relatives call water "watt-er" but that's just in the north  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah, what is this about a florida accent?! half my family lives down there and i've never heard of one.

i wish i could hear everyone talk too...this is an interesting thread! people have told me i have an east coast accent. my formative language years were unfortunately spent in southern jersey near philly, so i really tried to unlearn my jersey accent when i moved to northern virginia. people in northern virginia sort of have a southern accent, but not really. it never really rubbed off on me, but i did manage to lose the jersey talk! i just spent a couple months living in nyc, and just put me in a room with a native new yorker and watch the "yeah, yeah, yeah"s and the "oh gawd"'s come flying. i seriously thought i lost it until i went back up there. my parents are from the midwest too, so some words i say like they do, like "egg" with a long a.


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 1, 2006)

oh....here is a fun quiz a friend sent me a while back...

...are you a yankee or a rebel?!

http://www.alphadictionary.com/articles/yankeetest.html


----------



## Geek (Mar 1, 2006)

oohhh I hate it when I hear "yuuuuge" instead of hearing the "H" as in HHuge"


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Mar 2, 2006)

Kiwi Accent:icon_chee


----------



## britrose (Mar 2, 2006)

My accent changes depending on who i'm talking to. I am from Yorkshire England. If anyone has seen the shows All Creatures great and Small. That's me. I've been in the states 20 yrs., 18 in the south, so it's definitely changed. When i go home to England i'm called a snob as my accent is more pronounced. I had to change it as no-one here could understand me. I have picked up a lot of southern words also. When i speak to someone from home my accent automatically gets stronger.


----------



## gotchabear (Mar 2, 2006)

*Hi everybody!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well I can't quite explain my accent.. Err, you can safely say it's generally Asian, not British-y like those in HongKong. But it's kind of a chopped-up, mixed version (from an Asian point of view) coz I had speak English and Mandarin Chinese at school, Fukien Chinese with anybody from my dad's side and Tagalog for everybody else. You can probably call it the Filipino-Chinese accent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Lia (Mar 2, 2006)

Can I upload sound archives? I have a mp3 player that records sounds, so i can record my voice and everyone can hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mirtilla (Mar 2, 2006)

The documentary maker? LOL that guy is crazy!!!

Anyway, in Italian I've a strong milanese (northern Italy) accent. In English... well, I suppose to have an Italian accent :icon_chee


----------



## Saja (Mar 2, 2006)

Same here, can we can we can we, huh huh huh.....???


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 2, 2006)

The closest I've lived to Nottingham is Newark. But everyone in Lincolnshire says "duck" at the end of their sentances too. Actually, I haven't heard it since I moved to the north of Lincolnshire but when I lived in the really rural central bit I heard it all the time. My parents alwayssaid I kept the Newark accent.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

I always grew up in Colorado, where I thought I had no accent. It was just normal to me. After moving to NC I picked up the thickest southern accent I've ever heard. It was even worse than people who lived here all their lives!! Now, it's like my Colorado "accent" again, but when I get around really southern people, I pick it up like crazy!!

:icon_chee


----------



## littleliverbird (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm from Liverpool. I was born and raised there and I have a 'scouse' accent. There are many variations of our accent as it can be either very thick or very soft. Mine is a soft one, but still an obvious scouse one. I am living in Cumbria with my boyf at the moment as he is a cumbrian and before I moved here, I never really thought about my accent. Now I can see it is very recognisable! I'm not complaining though because I get LOADS of compliments on it. My boyfriend loves it too. Us scousers have a tendency to talk quite fast so while I am here I have to remember to speak clearly and s-l-o-w-l-y! :icon_lol:

My boyf says he knows when I am in a bad mood because my accent is much more prominent and he (and my sister) say I sound exactly like Jennifer Ellison!

I suppose some examples of how a scouse accent sounds are the way we pronounce certain things. For instance, days of the wek. We dont say the 'day' part as in monday, tuesday, etc. We say 'dee' instead. So it is mondee, tuesdee, etc! LOL! We also pronounce 'water' as 'wart-er' with the emphasis being on the 'wart' part as our accent is quite 'nasaly' :icon_chee

I cant wait to move back home to Liverpool permanently later this year!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a Southern accent. I have lived in the same city my entire life (in N. Florida) and I dont know what a Florida accent is, we all speak Southern. My family is from Orlando for many many generations, and they have more of an accent than I do. My dad was from Georgia. The only accent I have heard that is different is people from Miami, Florida. In college, at Florida State, everyone was from New York, so they thought the locals were just a bunch of hillbillies :icon_chee


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 2, 2006)

i looooooooooooooooooooove southern accents!! all of you who have it should be happy about it LOL


----------



## jasminonline (Mar 2, 2006)

I was born in raised in New york City to Native puerto rican...I have a heavy New Yourican Accent... Just think Joey from Friends mixed with Chachi...and there you have my accent...


----------



## elljmz (Mar 2, 2006)

I live in Michigan and I don't think we have an accent. Afterall, whenever I watch any t.v. show whether it be Friends, Greys Anatomy or most movies all the actors talk like me . No Accent!


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Lia,

I love portuguese accent. My brother lives in Brazil and I make fun of his accent, his spanish accent is now brazilian, how funny, :icon_chee


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't, but my parents have really strong asian accents.


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Kiwi? lol I didn't know it was a language, I just knew it was a fruit :icon_redf


----------



## piyooster (Mar 3, 2006)

I am Chinese, so I have very heavy Chinese accent when I speak English..

I have difficulties to pronouce the "V"..

I am trying to correct my accent now...I was even thinking to take classes to reduce my accent, but I do not have enough $$ now....so I will do it later when I save up enough $$ for the class.........:icon_bigg


----------



## Ireth (Mar 3, 2006)

English is my second language. But I can fit any accents. If I talk with Americans, I'll speak with American accent. If I talk British people, I'll speak with British accent too. I'm flexible. But mostly I speak with both mixing XD~ inventing new accent... heheh..


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 3, 2006)

i have a british Accent and i am very soft spoken. Also i have a sort of sultry, raspy voice..So..yea..


----------



## blaquepooky (Mar 3, 2006)

I was born and raised in Boston but I have zero accent. People usually have no clue I'm from here, they assume I'm from the suburbs or some other state.


----------



## Geek (Mar 3, 2006)

No Baaaaston accent?


----------



## nghtmre (Mar 3, 2006)

no accent here. born and raised in the USA. although i am learning a new language and im sure that i have a real bad accent in that


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh how I love to hear others talk with their own accents. I think it is Beautiful.

I talk very soft almost always so people tell me to speak up.

If I get around people whom talk southern I sound so Southern it is unreal.

Although my parents where both born in the south that makes since.

But I also do this which I find strange I pick up other peoples accents easy and start talking similar to them. I love to hear French Canadians speak and I adore all different languages so I think I like remembering how to talk in other languages also.

When I learned a tad of Hawaiian language I loved it.

So I say Mahalo, and Aloha often but also say Jetaime and Amour often too.


----------



## fairy_wings (Mar 3, 2006)

I have lived in jersey channel islands all my life but have family from north england which i see alot, so i speek a little different to my friends - kinda weird, a lot of ppl say that ppl from jeresy sound south african but im not too sure! Jersey also has its own language which has near damn been lost over the years but creeps in in small words when talking to long time locals (jersey french)


----------



## Laura (Mar 3, 2006)

Never saw Jenny's Hi Video! *runs off to see it*


----------



## Laura (Mar 3, 2006)

I LOVE your accent!


----------



## Laura (Mar 3, 2006)

LMAO!


----------



## Laura (Mar 3, 2006)

Go for it!!


----------



## Laura (Mar 3, 2006)

Love hearing the Liverpool accent on TV!


----------



## Laura (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a Cork accent.. It is NOTHING like when actors try to speak like an irish person! Colin Farrells accent is from Dublin and that's nothing like mine..

If you ever hear Cillian Murphy the actor speak, then mine is kinda like his (although he sounds more posh)


----------



## lilla (Mar 3, 2006)

:icon_love Thank you hun. And I love your! It is so clean, easy to understand and not heavy at all. I can listen all day long!:icon_love


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 25, 2006)

well, english is my second language and I came to the US for good when I was almost 20.. so yes, I have thick, polish accent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i used to hate it, now I don't really care. some people love it, but some people cannot understand a word Im saying, even though I speak clearly and loud enough... it's frustrating sometimes :sdrop:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2006)

lisa has a cute southern accent LOL!

vanilla, awwww, i could imagine how cute yours is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeachTea (Mar 25, 2006)

Hmm. I wonder if there's a Michigan accent.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

Hehe, thanks! :icon_love

And Jennifer has a very, cool Bronx accent!

She cracked me up because she said I sounded southern but not redneck southern. (Thank goodness!) LOL!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 25, 2006)

I think it is cool that this thread has been going on for like, forever. :clap


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 25, 2006)

:laughno: I'm in denial. :laughno:


----------



## xeniba (Mar 25, 2006)

I was raised in Hawaii, where most every speaks Pidgin to some degree (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawaii_Pidgin). My mom's from Ohio, so she ensured that I spoke standard American English at home, although I often spoke some Pidgin when I was hanging out with friends. I tend to pick up the accent of wherever I am or whomever I'm around. I went to summer camp in Minnesota, so I've got a bit of a Minnesotan accent at times, dont'cha know. I lived in Boston for a couple of years, and I've been known to pahk mah cah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My favorite cousin and her husband used to live in Canada and I talk to them a lot, so when I'm talking aboot something my sentences often end in "eh?" One of my best friends is from Texas, and when he and I get going I sound like a total Texan drag queen (I LOVE it!). And, lastly, I moved to Chicago a little over a year ago and I've definitely picked up the accent (hell, I'd picked it up after visiting for a week prior to my move)!

So basically, my accent depends on how tired I am, if I've had anything to drink, if I'm in a silly mood, and who I'm around. On any given day there's a mixture of Pidgin, Canadian, Minnesotan, Bostonian, Chicagoan, Texan, &amp; good ol' American English. No wonder people have trouble placing my accent!

(Since moving away I've found that my Pidgin comes back ridiculously strong whenever I talk to people from home, which is funny, because I never really spoke it *all* that much when I lived in Hawaii...)


----------



## jessiee (Mar 26, 2006)

well I normally talk french so I have an accent when I talk in english


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 26, 2006)

Jennifer, many people here find it cute, but I hate to hear myself speaking

xeniba, your accent seems like an interesting mixture, I would love to hear it :icon_smil


----------



## alicat26 (Mar 26, 2006)

No I don't but I sure wish I did!

I love love love listening to people talk who have accents!:whistling:


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 26, 2006)

me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i especially like scotish accent :satisfied:


----------



## silver22 (Mar 26, 2006)

I gotta a Jersey accent and I'm proud of it. Going to school in Pennsylvania, people hear are constantly making fun of it. But they're ones to talk, Pittsburgh area has the oddest accent I've ever heard.

Spazbaby, last week there was an interesting article in the New York Times about dialects in the Northeast/Mid-Atlantic region.

http://travel2.nytimes.com/2006/03/1.../17accent.html

The site is free if you need to register.


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 27, 2006)

Uhh...you girls really would like to hear me ;-) I am from Germany an definetly got an accent


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a typical British accent, I'm from London and I guess I have that Queens English thing going on; everyone here makes fun of me but when I was in NY they thought it was cool.

I love NY accents especially the Bronx &amp; Brooklyn and also Southern accents, I would love to speak like that and be a Southern Belle lol.


----------



## Angl Baby (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a Southern accent.


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't believe this thread is still going! I still wish we could collect soundfiles from everyone _just _to hear the accents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 28, 2006)

Absolutely Ley!! or better than that..be able to talk to everybody over the phone..like have a MUT "International Calling Day"..where we could get a phone chain going...5 minutes for each member..I dunno.

It would be cool to set something up, though!


----------



## Nessicle (Mar 28, 2006)

I absolutely love the Russian accent!! Forget french accent being sexy - if a man talked to me with a russian accent I'd melt!!

I am Yorkshire born and bred!

If you've ever seen The Full Monty - that's what I sound like!! I'm originally from Sheffield but left there when I was about 7 and was brought up in Leeds. I'm not quite broad south Yorkshire sort of a mix between North and South (North being the posher part of yorkshire!) I tend to sound more south yorkshire when I have a drink!


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 28, 2006)

You lucky one...you would be able to hear it...i have still to wait 630 posts:laughno:


----------



## Nessicle (Mar 28, 2006)

My ex-boyfriend used to live in Jersey a few years ago! I would love to visit as I've heard its very beautiful! His grandparents are both also from Jersey and they speak the original Jersey language!


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2006)

You'll be at 800 in no time, don't worry. Everybody told me that when I first joined and I didn't believe them, but they were right!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 29, 2006)

i have a typical united states mid-atlantic accent...although since moving to philadelphia i'm picking up a philly accent a little bit (aka..."waater" is "wooder"..oh no!)


----------



## brownubia (Mar 30, 2006)

I just know that I would love to hear you speak!

Anywho, I grew up in the urban part of Connecticut and when I was young, I often visited my dad's family in the deep South. So now when I go to Connecticut everyone says I'm "country" but when I am in NC everyone asks if I'm from New York. I guess I have a good mixture. Lately I have been saying "eh" because my boyfriend's accent is rubbing off on me (He's from Africa)...I like my mixture of accents:icon_chee !


----------



## angelxdevil (Mar 30, 2006)

I was raised in suffolk so mine is slight bumpkin but not broad as my parents come from London so mine is very strong. Although I do have a posh telephone voice lol x:wassatt:


----------



## Nessicle (Mar 30, 2006)

she has a yorkshire accent Kee - where I'm from! I sound like her!


----------



## Nessicle (Mar 30, 2006)

hey where abouts in yorkshire are you from? I live in Leeds!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi, I am an american lady. I have two accents as I was born in the northeast, Michigan, and was raised in the southeast, from 9 years old. I live in Tennessee now and since "then." My husband is from California and has a cool west coast accent. However his city slang makes him sound downright ghetto/uneducated when he is angry. (hee, you brits call it "cross")

My southern pals tease me and call me a yankee, my northern pals and family say I have a "southern drawl."

I love accents! They are intruiging. I love slang from other places too. When I get upset I am known to say "bloody, buggery hell!" sound familiar to some? heh.

I can tell a Brit from and Aussie but cannot distinguish who is from Yorkshire from another part of Great Britan as I have never visited there.

Wait..."Cockney" sounds hideous, I can barely understand them (no offense to anyone, sorry! Do we even speak the same language?!)

The only accents I am not overfond of are ~some~ Canadian, Wisconsin, people from Kansas (midwestern USA-ugh)


----------



## Saja (Mar 30, 2006)

So many people seem to think they dont have an accent, but everyone has an accent. There is no perfect way of speaking, so everyone has one.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree totally! Thought I didn't have an accent until I spoke with someone from another part of the country and they said I did.....so whenever you speak to someone without the same accent as yourself....then you got an accent.


----------



## lesa (Apr 5, 2006)

I never thought I did, but I talked to someone from Philadelphia, and they asked me what kind of accent I had. I said sinus infection, but then again, I was born in the UP in Michigan, and everyone there has one. I left when I was 4, Dad was in the Air Force, we moved a lot. My Grandparents on my Mom's side were from Italy, and my Gramps spoke not broken but SHATTERED english, I didn't realize he had an accent until I spoke to him on the phone for the first time! None of my friends could understand him, they thought he was speaking Italian, so I had to translate!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 5, 2006)

Well I'm kinda of not thrilled with my "accent". I have a valley girl accent when I am excited! lol! I've always had it. Other than that I only have a normal CA girl accent...aka surfer talk! lol!

Dude

right on

awesome

Totally

words like those are used to help describe it. :satisfied:


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa!!!! I just got* Another Crazy Idea!!* We can actually maybe hear the way we speak by providing links to local news anchors from our hometowns who speak like us. Now, I know you're prob. thinking...Elis., man..that is one lame idea b/c everybody knows that broadcast journalists (newsreaders in the UK) all go to school to lose their accents/dialects. Yes, true. But when I went to Colorado a few years back, I could tell the difference. Not all of them, but usually one of the weather people, or someone will have retained the local dialect. When I listen to a link form the news from Boston, for example, one weatherman has a Super Heavy Bostonian dialect...:icon_smil I know I have way too much time on my hands..but it's raining here today and....

Ok. I'll start. C'mon!!! I'm really going to look these links up I so want to hear what everybody sounds like....

OK. Mine are:

Valerie Morris...an African American woman anchor on CNN's money/stocks/financial updates/reports. She is originally from San Francisco

www.cnn.com..and I sound closer to her than anybody.

Deirdre Fitzpatrick..a Sacramento anchor on KCRA from Sacramento. www.thekcrachannel.com..prob. a mixture of Deirdre and Valerie!

with a little Leslie Griffiths from www.ktvu.com from Oakland, Ca.

:santa:

ok....what are yours?


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm a Cali Girl and have been told I have an accent. I guess it is the typical "Valley Girl" accent and speed talking that Californians are known for. Whn I think about my accent, I think of how much I use the F* word.... :w00t:


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 6, 2006)

:smilehappyyes: ....me too.


----------



## lipstickfan (Apr 6, 2006)

Well I just read through this whole thread - interesting reading! It looks like nobody else has my accent :clap .

I am Scottish so of course I have the accent. Being a native I can tell where in Scotland people are from as there are variations. Hard for others to distinguish though.

I suppose I sound a bit like Ewan McGregor or Billy Boyd (Pippin from Lord of the Rings) but the female version of course :smilehappyyes:

When people try to "do" a Scottish accent on tv/movies I can always tell it's fake. They make it sound harsher than it should be. Johnny Depp did pretty well with it in Finding Neverland.

Louise


----------



## Saja (Apr 6, 2006)

I read the first part as " I'm a call girl".....i just woke up and my eyes are still a little fuzzy...had to read it a few times to see what it said.


----------



## Ley (Apr 6, 2006)

Lol, good point, accents in films make me laugh. When american actors do english accents it sounds odd most of the time - like the standard english accent is on a par with Prince Charles or something. As much as I don't like Gwyneth Paltrow, hers is one of the only decent english accents I've heard. I wonder whether actors putting on fake american accents is as obvious/funny to americans? I guess you notice it more when the accent spoken is your own.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 6, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA!! :laughno:


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 7, 2006)

Ley,

I know it for sure does to me. I can't think of an example right now, but it sounds really funny and odd to me no matter how good the attempt is. To me, Hugh Grant is the only actor I've heard who can sort of, kind of, come close. There is one other actor, but I can't think of his name right now. Even Laurence Olivier couldn't really do it. As for American actors trying English accents, I agree with you on Gwyneth;it could help that her husband is English. My ex is English, and I know after ten minutes if I go to the southern part of England (no way could I pull it off north of the Thames) and practice, practice, I have had people thinking I was well, not a local, but at least English. Does anybody have a North English accent like say, Mollie Sudgen.? I think Becky (Sirvinya) comes from that area. Or it could be Lincolnshire. Duh, Lincolnshire is North, but I think different. That North Yorkshire accent is a trip. It is so cool. *Now going to look up some profiles of where people are from*

P.S. you can go to BBC radio.com to hear broadcasts from all ares of England..live, I think.:clap. Very Cool.


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 7, 2006)

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## canelita (May 21, 2006)

This is a cool thread, can we keep going ?

I moved to Canada only 4 years ago from Cuba, so yeah I have a strong Spanish accent speaking English, to add to the problem my BF and I talk to each other in Spanish and this is not his first language, he's is Arabic and speaks a perfect English been raised in Canada, but he learned Spanish while living in Puerto Rico some time ago, and if you ask me most of them people don't speak proper Spanish.

When I went back home my family and friends didn't understand a word I said for the first 2 weeks I was there cause of an English accent they thought I had and after those 2 weeks they told me I didn't speak Spanish anymore (GRAMMATICALLY) and that I spoked like an uneducated person.

Now days I have to speak English everyday to people who speak Arabic or Indian and is so f***** hard to understand them.


----------



## KellyB (May 21, 2006)

I don't think so, but when I meet people who aren't from here, they think I have a little southern twang.


----------



## gemgirl (May 22, 2006)

I don't think I have an accent, it just sounds lazy to me. But everyone seems to like the Australian accent thanks to Steve Irwin (crocodile man). Most Aussie's don't sound quite that bad.


----------



## Mina (May 22, 2006)

I Praise ur post...I have always think this way..I do also have accent. I used to care a lot. living 8 yrs here i think i have improved it. but hey no more ashame of my accent..


----------



## joybelle (May 22, 2006)

I have the same accent!


----------



## Saja (May 22, 2006)

I have an accent. If you speak differently then I do, you also have an accent. Its impossible not to have an accent. Everyone has one....


----------

